# RML - Resolution Minerals



## System (25 July 2017)

Northern Cobalt Ltd is an emerging resource company engaged in the acquisition, exploration and development of cobalt mineral projects. The Company is acquiring, upon IPO, the prospective Wollogorang Cobalt Project which includes the Stanton Cobalt Deposit, located in the north-eastern corner of the Northern Territory. The Project area lies 15 km west of the Queensland border and 70 km north of Wollogorang Station Homestead. The Company plans to drive shareholder value through the assessment and development of the cobalt potential of the Project. 

It is anticipated that N27 will list on the ASX during August 2017.

https://northerncobalt.com.au


----------



## greggles (24 November 2017)

N27 up 54% so far this morning after announcing significant intersections of cobalt from the first 5 drill holes at the Stanton Cobalt Deposit.


----------



## barney (17 October 2019)

N27 up over 100% today (200% earlier)  ….. Off the back of gaining an interest in an Alaskan tenement near NST (drilling in early 2020) …… plus raising $1.5 million at 3.5 cents

My immediate reaction …. don't get left holding the parcel on this spike


----------



## System (29 November 2019)

On November 29th, 2019, Northern Cobalt Limited (N27) changed its name and ASX code to Resolution Minerals Limited (RML).


----------

